# Mobile Bay Thursday Night --First Post



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been reading the forum for a year now and this is my first post. I have finally gigged enough flounder worth posting. 

I picked these up in Mobile Bay last night. We started about 8:30 and it was slow until about 9:30 and then it was on! It slowed down again around 11:30 and we called it a night around midnight. We gigged 21, but only managed to put 16 in the boat. Damn rookies!!! We had a 6.5 pounder, two 6 pounders, and a 5.5 pounder.The largest one was 23.5 inches. No, the gut shots did not belong to me. I told my partner,"go for the head man!!!"

I will be out there again this weekend. I will keep you posted if successful.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of flatties there bama...good job fellas...and...

welcome aboard!

you know you don't have to limit to post up...heck, even if you get skunked, post a report...

oh yeah, hit the enter key after each picture so they stack...


----------



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info on how to stack the pictures.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Real Nice. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

There are some hogs on that top row!!! Sounds like yall had a hell of a night!!!:bowdown Great job & welcome to the madness!!!:clap :letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!! Thanks for posting and welcome !!!!!!!!! Don't be such a stranger.

Scott


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Job :clap Some bigguns there.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome.......... What a nice mess of flounder. Good job. I think thats the largest mess offlounder in one photo I've seen in a long time.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

now thats a good mess there!!! welcome to the forum and thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice quality fish!! :clap

What color is your cooler?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job. Nice Fish! Roll Tide!!


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job, i am glad to see more Mobile bay reports and pictures of fat flats.

Keep up the post and welcome

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, Bamma - any general eas that are better than others in the Bay? I'm thinking about making the trek from Gulf Breeze and would have no idea where to begin. Close to the Gulf @ Dolphin Island? Any general areas would be great - thanks for the post w/ pics.


----------



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

Just like your neck of the woods. Anything close to the gulf. They are gigging alot of fish right now at Perdido Pass in Terry Cove and Old River. I have been to thosespots several times, butonly managed a few flounder. Fort Morgan is also a good spot this time of year. They are catching them on hook and line off the pier at the Fort, so they aredefintely moving. The biggest problem with Mobile Bay is the wind. I went Saturday night and never launched the boat. What a let down!! I'm going to try it again Wednesday, hopefully I will have some pics to post.


----------



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey DFA,

I'm using a blue cooler. Is that ok or bad luck?


----------



## bamagigger (Nov 7, 2008)

DFA ,

I'm with you now. I just read the FWB post. No, my cooler is blue, so don't go out and waste your money on a green cooler.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bamagigger,

:clap Welcome to the 'game'. There's no turning back now...you're hooked (gigged). Had me some flounder filets with butter pecan sauce last night. Ummm ummm good!


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the info Bama - I'll get adventuresome at least once this season and head over your way.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bamagigger (11/10/2008)*DFA ,
> 
> I'm with you now. I just read the FWB post. No, my cooler is blue, so don't go out and waste your money on a green cooler.


Now we got to see if the blue cooler is consitent. When are you going again?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome!

Those guys ought to have you some extra in the freezer!

:clap:clap


----------

